# PowerMac G5 en panne et finalement réparé (astuce)



## BBh (5 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

 Mon power mac G5 n'a plus voulus rédémaré correctement,après une mise en veille.
C'est à dire qu'il s'allumais (normal) le petit son (boing) au démarrage (normal) et puis rien d'autre, plus de signal sur l'écran, (noir). j'ai essayé plusieurs astuces pour y remédier, mais rien n'y fait. 
 Frustré de ne plus avoir de mac, le même jour j'en ai acheter un autre, un iMac G5 21" (content) et du coup le power mac dans le carton.
 Une dizaine jours plus tard, je décide avec l'aide d'un ami de récupérer les donnés du disque, tous ce passe normalement, nous remontons le disque dans le power mac  et dans un dernier élan nous essayons malgré tous de chercher la réelle cause de la panne.
 Mais franchement je n'y croyais plus, nous trouvons une astuce sur un site.
 1 tout débrancher du power mac (normal)
 2 retirer (délicatement) la pile (verte) de la carte mère
 3 appuyer sur le bouton "reset" de la carte mère pendant 20 à 30 secondes
 4 attendre une minute (minimum)
 5 remettre en place la pile (verte) sur la carter mère 
 6 re-brancher l'écran, le clavier, et la souris les alimentations
 7 démarrer le mac en appuyant sur (Pomme + Alt +C) 

 Euréka le power mac rédémare normalement et voilà ! 
 J'espère que mon expérience servira pour tous ceux qui on rencontrer le même soucis !

 ps: maintenant je me re-trouve avec deux mac


----------



## Invité (5 Mars 2011)

Reset carte mère, c'est un truc qu'on peut tenter avant d'acheter un autre Mac


----------



## BBh (6 Mars 2011)

Oui en effet.. 
J'ai une autre questions, ne sachant ou poster le sujet, je le fait ici.

Est t'il possible de travailler avec un seul clavier et souris pour deux mac et ainsi de basculer d'un écran à l'autre ?


----------



## iMacounet (6 Mars 2011)

Non pas possible.


----------



## BBh (6 Mars 2011)

Euh ! j'ai trouver ça  http://www.abyssoft.com/software/teleport/ vous en penser quoi ?


----------



## Invité (6 Mars 2011)

BBh a dit:


> Euh ! j'ai trouver ça  http://www.abyssoft.com/software/teleport/ vous en penser quoi ?



Fonctionne uniquement avec processeurs Intel !


----------



## BBh (6 Mars 2011)

Ok, donc ce n'est pas possible !! vus la configuration actuelle.
Un iMac G5 3,6 GHz intel Core i3 et un Ancien G5 dual 1,8 GHz avec les ancienne puce.


----------



## iMacounet (6 Mars 2011)

BBh a dit:


> Ok, donc ce n'est pas possible !! vus la configuration actuelle.
> Un iMac G5 3,6 GHz intel Core i3 et un Ancien G5 dual 1,8 GHz avec les ancienne puce.


Ah un iMac 21.5" Core i3

Tu pourra pas l'utiliser, incompatible avec le G5.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (2 Avril 2011)

BBh a dit:


> 7 démarrer le mac en appuyant sur (*Pomme + Alt +C*)



Je remonte juste ce topic car je ne connais pas ce raccourci clavier.
Quelqu'un, peut-il m'expliquer à quoi il correspond ?
Je parle bien entendu du *Pomme + Alt +C*

D'avance, merci


----------



## lomedelouest (8 Avril 2011)

*Important:* If you have an older system or you're running on PPC, you can still get teleport 1.0.1 here, which is fully compatible with 1.0.2.

Voilà, je pense que je ne suis pas le seul à lire l'anglais..




(Ce soft marche sur les puces PowerPC)


----------



## BBh (9 Avril 2011)

lomedelouest a dit:


> *Important:* If you have an older system or you're running on PPC, you can still get teleport 1.0.1 here, which is fully compatible with 1.0.2.
> 
> Voilà, je pense que je ne suis pas le seul à lire l'anglais..
> 
> ...



C'est une bonne nouvelle,  je vais de se pas l'essayer.
merci l'homme (mystérieux) de l'Ouest.


----------

